# Timber Cut Information



## shwagy357 (Aug 10, 2006)

I hunt grouse on gamelands and national forest. Does anyone have any tips on how I may find maps of their timber cuts? Am I entitled to this kind of information? Due to the fact that this land is govt land.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

shwagy, I'm interested in this too. Would DNR's or State Forestry Depts. have the info, short of scouting the actual ground ahead? From where I live it is 2-3 hrs west for good sharptail hunting, or 2-3 hrs east to central MN for ruffies and possible woodcock. Plus the scenery is nicer for pictures! I think I need to broaden my horizons.  I have started a search for map info and the timber harvest stats would be a great help. Keep in touch.


----------

